# 870 Breech Bolt wear



## rcnut143 (Jun 21, 2007)

Took apart my gun to clean it after putting some rounds threw and noticed this on top of the breech bolt. I bought it about a year ago and it has less than 1000 rounds threw and has been treated very well. It looks like something is bending and almost shaving back the metal. Much help would be appreciated on this.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've owned probably a dozen or more 870s & shot god-alone-knows how many rounds through them since the 70's, and I've never seen anything like that...

I suggest you either have your dealer send it back to Remington or get ahold of an authorized Remington repair outfit & show it to them...


----------



## chase870 (Jun 21, 2008)

Call remington customer service and tell them whats up they will make it right within a week. They always have for me in the past with any problem I have ever had. I have never seen anything like that and I shoot 870's in 5 diferent gagues and have shot the 870 since the early 80's


----------

